# Promise SATA DVD kernel config ?

## mjbjr

I have spent some time scouring the forums for an answer...

I have a new plextor-716SA sata dvd burner, connected via an onboard

Promise PDC 20376 RAID/SATA controller chip.

kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r4

'dmesg' shows:

Mar 18 20:33:33 [kernel] sata_promise PATA port found

Mar 18 20:33:33 [kernel] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF89D2200 ctl 0xF89D2238 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

Mar 18 20:33:33 [kernel] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF89D2280 ctl 0xF89D22B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

Mar 18 20:33:33 [kernel] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF89D2300 ctl 0xF89D2338 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

Mar 18 20:33:33 [kernel] ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/66

Mar 18 20:33:33 [kernel] ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/66

Mar 18 20:33:33 [kernel] scsi2 : sata_promise

Mar 18 20:33:33 [kernel] ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

Mar 18 20:33:33 [kernel] scsi3 : sata_promise

Mar 18 20:33:34 [kernel] ATA: abnormal status 0x8 on port 0xF89D231C

Mar 18 20:33:34 [kernel] ata3: disabling port

Mar 18 20:33:34 [kernel] scsi4 : sata_promise

I also see (forgot where):

   0000:02:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (FastTrak 376) (rev 02)

There are no new devices in /dev.

The kernel .config shows:

# grep ATA .config

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m                          << just in case     :Wink: 

I have no kernel config 'RAID's set.

''modprobe promise'    worked

"modprobe libata' did not                  <<   FATAL: Module libata not found.

Do I need libata?  What's kernel config choice to get that?  The one I thought might be it 

appears to be deprecated, iirc.

Any ideas?

Thank you.

----------

## Helena

 *mjbjr wrote:*   

> I also see (forgot where):
> 
>    0000:02:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (FastTrak 376) (rev 02)
> 
> There are no new devices in /dev.
> ...

 This is output from

```
lspci
```

Serial ata devices should be shown as /dev/sd.... What happens if you type

```
ls /dev/sd*
```

----------

## Helena

By the way: have you checked this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-274168.html?

----------

## lbrtuk

For the moment to get sata optical drives to work, you have to manually enable sata atapi in the sources because it is still experimental. In the file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h change the line:

```
#undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI         /* define to enable ATAPI support */
```

to

```
#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI         /* define to enable ATAPI support */
```

and recompile.

----------

## mjbjr

 *Helena wrote:*   

>  *mjbjr wrote:*   I also see (forgot where):
> 
>    0000:02:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (FastTrak 376) (rev 02)
> 
> There are no new devices in /dev.
> ...

 

# ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda  /dev/sdb

both of those are from the dual slot SanDisk card reader, sda = the sd card reader, sdb = the cf card reader

I just confirmed the above, both work as expected

and it's 'lspci that is showing me

0000:02:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (FastTrak 376) (rev 02)

And in case you're wondering:

# ls /dev/hd*

/dev/hda   /dev/hda2  /dev/hda4  /dev/hdb1  /dev/hdc

/dev/hda1  /dev/hda3  /dev/hdb   /dev/hdb2

hda/b are the 2 ide hard drives, and hdc is the cdrom

ls /proc/bus/pci/devices shows

   agpgart-intel

   uhci_hcd

   ehci_hcd

   PIIX_IDE

   Intel ICH

   sata_promise

   tg3

Thank you for taking the time to respond.

----------

## DGolem

I just bought a new Plextor sata dvd burner and I cannot get this to work in Gentoo. 

/dev/sda is my hdd

```
bash-2.05b# ls /dev/s*

/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sequencer  /dev/sequencer2  /dev/sg0  /dev/sndstat  /dev/stderr  /dev/stdin  /dev/stdout

/dev/shm:

/dev/snd:

controlC0  hwC0D0  hwC0D2  midiC0D0  midiC0D1  midiC0D2  midiC0D3  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2c  pcmC0D2p  seq  timer

/dev/sound:

adsp  audio  dsp  mixer  sequencer  sequencer2

```

```
sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 4

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD400 ctl 0xD002 bmdma 0xB000 irq 177

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB800 ctl 0xB402 bmdma 0xB008 irq 177

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f61 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c41 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1600JD-00H  Rev: 08.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: command 0xa0 timeout, stat 0xd0 host_stat 0x1

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

```

I tried changing that line in source and recompiling but still no device node. I'm using udev and 2.6.11-gentoo-r6.

----------

## DGolem

```
--- SCSI device support

[ ]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

<*>   SCSI disk support

< >   SCSI tape support

< >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

<*>   SCSI CDROM support

[ ]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

<*>   SCSI generic support

---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

[ ]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

[ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)

[ ]   SCSI logging facility

SCSI Transport Attributes  --->

 SCSI low-level drivers  --->

```

and SATA support and VIA SATA support.

----------

## janosh

Yesterday I finaly managed to get libata.h to recognize my cd/dvd burner :D

```
#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI      /* define to enable ATAPI support*/

#define ATA_ENABLE_PATA      /* define to enable PATA support in some

             * low-level drivers */

#define ATAPI_ENABLE_DMADIR   /* enables ATAPI DMADIR bridge support */
```

It didn't work when i only changed the ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI line, and I don't know if you have to change all thre lines, but i did, and it works now...

dmesg:

```
sata_sil version 0.8

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF880E080 ctl 0xF880E08A bmdma 0xF880E000 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF880E0C0 ctl 0xF880E0CA bmdma 0xF880E008 irq 19

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:0b00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0007

ata3: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi2 : sata_sil

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_sil

  Vendor: _NEC      Model: DVD_RW ND-2510A   Rev: 2.15

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

(...) /*removed som lines for readability :D

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
```

As you can see, cd-rom is given the name /dev/sr0

I haven't tried to read or write any cds yet, but i will keep you posted

-----------------

Jon Arne

----------

## mjbjr

[quote="janosh"]Yesterday I finaly managed to get libata.h to recognize my cd/dvd burner  :Very Happy: 

```
#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI      /* define to enable ATAPI support*/

#define ATA_ENABLE_PATA      /* define to enable PATA support in some

             * low-level drivers */

#define ATAPI_ENABLE_DMADIR   /* enables ATAPI DMADIR bridge support */
```

cool!

I'll be trying this with my next kernel update, today or tomorrow.

Please keep us all informed how it goes.

.

----------

## janosh

Ok, here is a smal update :D

The driver works fine when i'm just copying stuff from a cd.

But I'm experiencing some strange problems when ripping music with Cdparanoia.

I't works, but there is a strange 60Sec delay (looks like a timeout) before it starts the ripping.

I'm trying to get som help here.

I haven't tried to burn cd's or playback DVDs yet, so i can't say anything about that, but I'm mostly happy with the drivers.

----------

